# Flemish



## bigheavyq (Dec 28, 2004)

Who are the Flemish?
I understand that the artist Ruebens was Flemish.
I happen to like rubenist shaped women like my wife.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 28, 2004)

The Flemish are those who come from Flanders, the northern part of Belgium (ie., between Holland and France). 

Flanders: http://www.flanders.be/NASApp/cs/Co..._FL/Page/MVG_FL_Home&cid=1018548008451&c=Page

Flemish: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flemish

Duth & Flemish Painting of the 16th-17th Centuries: http://www.nga.gov/collection/gallery/dutch.shtm


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 28, 2004)

We are calling the lanuage ; " vlaams".

And what we really like is the flemisch french fries (vlaamse friet),.....mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm Flemish. Or part of me is...my grandfather was a Belgian immigrant.


Belgium has two different groups of people--the Flemish from Northern Belgium and the Walloons. If I remember correctly the Flemish are descended from Germanic tribes and the Walloons are descended from the Celtic tribes. The language is a lowland language, related to the Dutch, and sounds more German, and doesn't sound like French at all.

They like French fries (which were actually invented in Belgium, I believe) beer, and chocolate.  I eat french fries and chocolate but stay away from the beer.

They have produced a number of great people in the arts, including Van Beethoven...ever hear of him? 

[Edited on 28-12-2004 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## bigheavyq (Jan 2, 2005)

I understand Paul Ruebens, the painter, was flemish. He was influenced by some flemish catholic philosophers. Does anyone know anything about these men who they were and what they taught.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 2, 2005)

I like the waffles


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2005)

Historically, both the Flemish and the Walloons were Calvinistic groups. Flemish is closer to the Dutch language, however, whereas, Walloon is closer to French. Hence, Walloons were described as Huguenot (French-speaking Calvinists) and Flemish were not.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2005)

More on Dutch and Flemish art: http://www.theotherside.co.uk/tm-heritage/background/art-flemish.htm


----------

